# Own Design Takeda 240 Gyuto



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2013)

always wanted to make my own designed gyuto so i contacted Shosui at Takeda (i like his blades and the steel in general so thats why i picked him to work with. and he made the blade after my specs.

i designed this blade as a agressive cutter abit of a gamble how it will feel/perform. i wanted a knife with alot of board contact yet a smal belly betwin the tip and heel. Shosui made the blade abit thinner after speaking to him i wanted him to try make the blade from 2mm at the heel and tappering down to very little, also made it 4mm wider at the base so 56mm, even thou the blade is so thin its very stiff and stil got nice waight due to the AS steel. sending this blade to Mike now for a handle and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks pretty sweet M - Can't wait to see the finished project and to see your reactions to it as a cutter.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 6, 2013)

Might have a hard time getting the back of the handle to match with the tip. Looks great. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow that's the best of both worlds. That's what I would idealize my Takeda to be.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2013)

Magnus you have excellent taste my friend! Can't wait to see what Mike does with it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2013)

Cheers guys. dont know if its gonna be good or bad thou  only way to find out is to try it


----------



## cheezit (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice! Curious to see what you think of the performance once you have the opportunity to use it!


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cool; looks great, and certainly unique!
I didn't know takeda did 1-off customs, how long was the wait time? 

The transition from flat to tip happens much further back on the blade than any others i've seen. This gives you a much larger flat/ sweet spot near the tip. The only detriment I could see would be in handling larger product / bigger piles where you'd want a bigger rear flat spot (and in rock chopping, but who cares about that). But this shouldn't be a problem at all for the majority of home tasks. I bet that thin tip and big flat area make it awesome for onions.

I also like the upward angle to the handle. Shouldn't be a problem with a tall blade unless you have extra high counters and / or are pretty short yourself.


Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 6, 2013)

Magnus, But the real question here is, will your new takeda produce a close shave? I bet you've got some 4000 YO secret lotion selected? I'm only half kidding. :chin:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Very cool; looks great, and certainly unique!
> I didn't know takeda did 1-off customs, how long was the wait time?



Thanks Justin.

Yeah i didnt know he did that,i just asked him and sent him the drawing and he was game. took 1,5 months lol not very long for a custom order. 

I decided to try have the tang in a angle, i think it will make the knife more agressive while cutting with the tipp (I Think ).


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Magnus, But the real question here is, will your new takeda produce a close shave? I bet you've got some 4000 YO secret lotion selected? I'm only half kidding. :chin:



Lmao. We'll see :rolleyes2:


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 6, 2013)

I like it very much. Let's see it with a handle.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 6, 2013)

ive talked to takeda about a custom recently. theyre definitely game for customizations, they were willing to make me one with a 4-5mm spine.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 6, 2013)

If Magnus's knife performs the way I think it will perform, we should lobby Takeda to make this a permanent KFF fixture in his line.


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice; hope it ROCKS.. I am very interested in what you find out!


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 6, 2013)

bkdc said:


> If Magnus's knife performs the way I think it will perform, we should lobby Takeda to make this a permanent KFF fixture in his line.



Plus One


----------



## bkdc (Aug 7, 2013)

That profile (two flat sweet spots with a gentle belly) is exactly what is on my Shun Fuji 10 inch chef's. It's such a functional profile.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice looking! Excited to see the finished product!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 28, 2013)

and shes done. cant wait to have a swing with it. :doublethumbsup: i might do a passaround with it if there is intrest.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 28, 2013)

Bad. Ass.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 28, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Bad. Ass.



lus1:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 28, 2013)

she's cute! :wink:


----------



## ChiliPepper (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow Magnus, your design is stunning and Takeda seems to have complied to perfection! Great collaboration and awesome end result!! Please let us know how it performs with a thorough review!


----------



## Ruso (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks amazing I want one too! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 28, 2013)

that mike henry handle is a perfect fit!


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing design, great job!!!!


----------



## bkdc (Aug 28, 2013)

I swear, this makes me want to add another sibling to my existing two Takeda gyutos.


----------



## harlock0083 (Aug 28, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of a funayuki profile. Looks awesome none the less.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 28, 2013)

She looks beautiful man.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 28, 2013)

lol if there is interest in a pass a round. there is always interest in a good maker. Great looking blade there, hope it is what you were hopeing it would be.


----------



## joyless (Aug 28, 2013)

drool :drool:
beautiful knife and the profile looks just perfect!


----------



## ar11 (Aug 28, 2013)

This Takeda profile design really speaks to me, been dreaming about a knife that has a sweet spot near the tip for fine cutting work. How does this compare to the standard Takeda gyuto - visually looks similar, but believe this custom has less belly?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 28, 2013)

cheers. guys.

ar11, this one is nothing like your standard takeda in profile. its much thinner and a smal belly. the standard takeda has a big belly with slim to non sweetspot. and is thicker.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 5, 2013)

Any updates? Hows this one been working out? 
Pics? Vids?


----------



## Fran Rendina (Oct 5, 2013)

Great look M


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 6, 2013)

man.........that is amazing!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 6, 2013)

uploading info in a sec.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;PG4ueCBbzo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PG4ueCBbzo8[/video]

[video=youtube;UrHpA9c_sgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrHpA9c_sgc[/video]


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 6, 2013)

Im stil waiting on it. i had a friend chef in the states testing it. it needs some thining cuz it came pretty wedgy from takeda. also gonna have a saya made for it before i do a passaround on it.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 6, 2013)

sweet videos. that knife looks killer!


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 6, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> sweet videos. that knife looks killer!




+1


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## jasonlb7 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hate to revive an old thread. Magnus is there anything you would do different if you had the chance to do it again? Would you still get a takeda seeing how you had to send it back after receiving it? Your profile is exactly what i have been looking for.


----------



## schanop (Aug 14, 2014)

xx


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice handwork Magnus no doubt. It does look and sound like your applying a decent amount of force on the blade to make the cuts. My Takeda Banno had thick secondary bevels, though sharp as hell. That's the reason I finally passed it on. These days I have such a light hand on my knives, I'm just a busy home cook and can take the time to keep fresh edges. Nice hand work Mr M.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 15, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice handwork Magnus no doubt. It does look and sound like your applying a decent amount of force on the blade to make the cuts. My Takeda Banno had thick secondary bevels, though sharp as hell. That's the reason I finally passed it on. These days I have such a light hand on my knives, I'm just a busy home cook and can take the time to keep fresh edges. Nice hand work Mr M.



That isn't Magnus in the vids. He sent it to a chef buddy to put it through the paces.


----------

